# problem installing libreoffice



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi! 
I'm on freshly installed 9.1 RELEASE, and cannot install libreoffice with *pkg_add -r* (setenv PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current{or packages-9-stable}/Latest/"), 

and with /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice* make install clean* either (- libreoffice-3.5.7 Known as broken.). 

But I hope there is a way to install it somehow? Could you please suggest.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Feb 3, 2013)

As 9.1 is quite new and there have been problems with security of the package repositories recently, a lot of binaries have yet to be compiled for 9.1. Try installing the 9.0 binary instead. I would have thought the port would be fixed quite quickly though.

I don't run FreeBSD on the desktop so I'm afraid I can't help you further.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

Lorem-Ipsum, thank you for your help. Kindly advise, how to get 9.0 binary; sorry, I'm reading all guides I know and all books I have,and cannot find out that.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 3, 2013)

The problem fix seems to be continuing. So you can either wait OR,

Use this temporary and unofficial site providing pre-built binaries:
http://wiki.bsdforen.de/anwendungen/libreoffice_aus_inoffiziellen_paketen


----------



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

Beeblebrox, thank you, I will try!


----------



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

As far, I downloaded by ftp command libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz ; 

but now I have:

```
cannot pkg_add: unable to extract '/usr/home/andreas/my-binary-packages/libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz'!
```

What coutld that be?..


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 3, 2013)

Try to untar (tar -xjf file.tbz) the file somewhere. This will check whether the compressed file has problems or not.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you!! 
By the way, pls advise how to view all content of terminal window while connected to ftp-directory? (I can now view only w-z items of All directory on ftp mirror, can't scroll up and view the libreoffice.tbz file).


----------



## khanayev (Feb 3, 2013)

Beeblebrox,


```
root@airsmalta:/home/andreas/my-binary-packages # tar -xjf libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz
lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/libunopkgapp.so: bzip decompression failed
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 3, 2013)

The tar file is problematic and/or incomplete. Check the sha256 value by running (I think):
`$ sha256 libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz`
Then compare that value to the sha26 value posted on the website you downloaded from. If the sha values do not match, you need to download again. If they do match, send a PR (Problem Report) to the website admin. If you need to download again, use fetch(1)() or ftp/wget

*EDIT:* `tag was misplaced so did not appear in post.`


----------



## khanayev (Feb 4, 2013)

Beeblebrox and Lorem-Ipsum - many thanks to you! Finally I've managed to install Libreoffice by loading binaries of 9.1 branch and missing packages of 9.1 branch manually from ftp-mirror. One stubbornly missing on ftp-site package was built from port.


----------



## izotov (Feb 5, 2013)

khanayev said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I'm on freshly installed 9.1 RELEASE, and cannot install libreoffice with *pkg_add -r* (setenv PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current{or packages-9-stable}/Latest/"),
> 
> and with /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice* make install clean* either (- libreoffice-3.5.7 Known as broken.).
> ...


I have just installed LibreOffice the other day from ports without any problems. Though I do not know which version it was.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 6, 2013)

izotov, thank you!
I will consider your info as well.


----------



## htutt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi khanayev,
I had installed Libreoffice on my FreeBSD9.1. But last time (yesterday) I upgraded my ports tree and portupgraded them. libreoffice port version is upgraded from 3.5.7 something to 3.6.5.*. I got problem with upgrading to the new version. Then I deinstalled and reinstalled from it's port. But installation failed again. So I completely deinstalled libreoffice and then installed openoffice (Apache OpenOffice). That's good too. Those LibreOffice and OpenOffice have the same features.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to update where this is at. I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and now LibreOffice is no longer there. As of this writing, there is no binary available. I tried compiling the port, but it appears quite broken. Sorry, I can't find the LO version anywhere, but this is for amd64. Like htutt, I'll have to change to OpenOffice since I can't wait some days (or more?) to read files.

Edit:
It appears that I was overly optimistic. Apache-openoffice is not available either:

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/apache-openoffice.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

I'm curious about what other people are doing about this.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi OJ



> I'm curious about what other people are doing about this.



About 3 weeks ago I managed to install LO by following steps:

1) to find the binary package at ftp-site (.../editors), connect to this site via _ftp -a_ command, then get  the package;
2) when the package is stored on local disk, _pkg_add <package>_ ;
3) this reveals missing dependencies - so we have to get them as in step 1) or build from ports.
4) when all dependencies are ready, resume _pkg_add <package>_ ; 

By these simple steps i got success.


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

khanayev said:
			
		

> 2) when the package is stored on local disk, _pkg_add <package>_ ;
> 3) this reveals missing dependencies - so we have to get them as in step 1) or build from ports.
> 4) when all dependencies are ready, resume _pkg_add <package>_ ;
> 
> By these simple steps i[red]I[/red] got success.


For what it's worth: you may want to find out the (run-time) dependencies beforehand:`% cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice``% make run-depends-list`


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 23, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> For what it's worth: you may want to find out the (run-time) dependencies beforehand:`% cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice``% make run-depends-list`


Thanks. I just did that and got a slightly different list than what was reported in errors. I'll post that problem in my own thread on this. When I first posted on this thread I was still under the impression that libreoffice was temporarily unavailable which is not the case now.

Thanks too khanayev for your suggestion.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 23, 2013)

Many thanks to *fonz* and *OJ* for very important info!


----------

